# F 16 CJ (Block 50) Fighting Falcon



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi
I have finished building tamiya F 16 CJ (Block 50) Fighting Falcon, Kit No. 60315. scale 1/32 ,here are some pictures, also there are video clips for the F 16 CJ (Block 50) Fighting Falcon & my other models , comments are welcome :










































Thanks all


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Amazing! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Simply awesome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you all


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

I can say the F-16 looks completely authentic, as I used to be an electrician on block 40's! You either did your home work, or have some experience with this aircraft yourself. Nice work on all of these builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the nice words, well i think that the good planning & continous practice can give the result you see .


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice work.

BTW: What is the pieces of music you used in your videos of the the USS Enterprise and the Bismark?


----------

